# 11Gem.net experiences ?



## BlazingSlow (Nov 7, 2009)

The prices seems to be good, what about the products ?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh god, with prices like that...
I can't believe it.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 7, 2009)

Well the 360 looks fake for starters.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Oh god, with prices like that...
> I can't believe it.



Note that this is not a site that offers free shipping.


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 9, 2009)

well the prices are good even with a shipping cost.
i would like to know how that 7x7 is.


----------



## fundash (Nov 9, 2009)

the 7x7 on there is a KO, so is everything else on that site, don't buy from them!


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 10, 2009)

yea im sure they are.
so i am just gonna save for my v-cube!


----------



## spillus (Jun 7, 2010)

They have C4U puzzles; are C4Y puzzles/cubes KO ? ...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2010)

This site....has...so many...blue cubes....


:e


----------

